# With the amount of people asking for advice on resume's i have collated this for you



## jobsinmedicalglobal (Nov 19, 2014)

With the amount of people asking for advice on resume's i thought i should collate and post this for everyone

*Improve Your Resume "Simple Do's and Don'ts"*

The resume is a tool with one specific purpose, to win an interview. A resume is a brochure, nothing more, nothing less. It presents you in the best light. A good resume is a document that shows the real you -- without embellishment -- but most certainly in the most attractive light. In this highly competitive job market, your resume has to do more than provide a simple outline of your previous work experience - it needs to be strategically developed as a personal marketing tool.

To have the absolute best chance of getting that role, I recommend talking to a reputable resume-writing consultant, someone who makes an art of creating the best resume.

The word resume comes from the French word "resumer" which means to summarise. So the exact purpose of a resume is to summarise your experience, knowledge, and accomplishments. Therefore, you must avoid being too wordy. Say exactly what you mean in the least number of words possible. The length of your resume is important. Resumes should be from 2 to 5 pages long, longer the higher you go up the leadership chain. Don't be tempted to make your resume longer than 5 pages, even if you have a lot to tell. Remember that a resume is supposed to be a summary. A resume that is too long simply will bore the reader. There will be so much material that nothing will stand out and be remembered.

Following are some tips that will help you improve your resume, get it through the screening process and make it more appealing to potential employers

Don't lie. It's that simple. And don't be tempted to embellish the truth. Of course, you would be foolish to include in your resume anything remotely unflattering but the risks of fudging the truth in your resume far outweigh the benefits, particularly when it comes to specific facts, such as credentials and titles.

Objective Statement That Is Flowery or Too General. Many candidates lose their readers from the very beginning of the resume -- the "objective statement." The worst objective statements start with, "A challenging position that will enable me to contribute to organisational goals while offering an opportunity for growth and advancement." This type of statement is overused and too general, and therefore wastes valuable space.

Too Short or Too Long. Too many people try to squeeze their experiences onto one page, because they've heard that a resume should never be longer than one page. When formatting the resume to fit on one page, many job seekers delete their impressive achievements. The reverse is also true. Take the candidate who rambles on and on for pages about irrelevant or redundant experiences -- the reader will easily be bored. When writing your resume, ask yourself, "Will this statement help me land an interview?" Only include information that elicits the answer "yes" to that question.

Too Focused on Job Duties. One of the most prevalent resume blunders is to turn a resume into a boring listing of job duties and responsibilities. Many people even use their company job descriptions as a guide to developing their resumes. To create a resume that is a cut above the rest, you should go beyond showing what was required of you, and demonstrate how you made a difference at each company. Provide specific examples of how the company benefited from your performance.

Typos! One typo can land your resume in the garbage. Two typos or more, and your chances are greatly diminished. Proofread, proofread, and proofread. This document is a reflection of you and should be absolutely perfect.

Use dates to show when you did things, not just the vague "one year".

Many people include their interests, such as reading, hiking, snowboarding, etc. These should only be included if they relate to the job objective.

Personal information, such as date of birth, marital status, height and weight, should normally not be included on the resume.

Make sure your resume is complete with an e-mail address as well as a phone number.

In a short, your resume can be described as a thoughtfully organised personal "brochure" that summarises your experience and highlights your achievements. It should present your skills, capabilities and strengths in the best possible light, without resorting to embellishment

Improve Your Interview Performance

Whilst the recruiting organisation may use other selection criteria such as reference checking and psychological testing, the interview will continue to be the primary method of selection. No matter how impressive your resume to date, a poor performance in the selection interview will threaten your chances of eventual success. Below are some suggestions.

Understanding the Purpose of the Interview

In every interview and no matter how junior or senior the position, the interviewer will be probing for the answers to three basic questions:

Can you do the job? (Your skills, qualifications, experience).
Will you do the job? (Your motivation, attitudes and career goals)
Will you fit into the team? (Your cultural match).

Also understand that most employers now recognise the link between past and future behaviour and so will be attempting to ascertain previous and current performance to answer the above. For most positions the interviewer will be drawn towards positive, likable people and so you should aim to project that image.

Preparation Will Give You the Edge

The more information you have about your market value and the prospective employer, the greater your likelihood of success. This is the first commandment because it's the most important.
There's a wealth of information available on the Internet, at the public library and through professional associations and networking groups. Be clear about the exact time, date and place of the interview and the contact name and position. Research into the organisation so that you know about its size, market sector, products and services, locations, recent growth and any recent headlines news concerning the organisation. Also, look for the specific information regarding your discipline.
Review your own resume and have a clear understanding of your key responsibilities and achievements at your current and past employers.
Review your probable answers to likely questions in the interview.
Your goal should be to provide answers that are "tailored to the positions and paint the picture of you being positive and with the potential to add value.

Bearing in mind the "can you, will you, culture" scenario likely questions could include:

Tell me about yourself?
What value have you added to your current employer?
Tell me about your greatest problem at work. How did you solve it?
What are the characteristics of a good ("whatever the job you are applying for")
Do you have those characteristics? Give examples.
What are your career goals? How will you achieve them?
Describe the environment in which you would wish to work.

Interviews are a two-way process and you must be able to gather information about the company to make an informed decision. Review the questions you wish to ask the interviewer.

Good Presentation is Vital

First impressions count, so ensure you are well groomed and that your clothes reflect the business image you wish to project.

Improve your Technique

Never lie, but use the truth to your advantage It's not only wrong to lie, but in employment negotiations, it's ineffective. If you lie during negotiations, sooner or later you're likely to be caught. Once you are, even if you don't lose the offer, you'll be at a tremendous disadvantage, and your credibility will always be suspect. On the other hand, total candour won't be rewarded. You're under no obligation to blurt out everything you know. You can determine what you want to say and how you want to say it, and try to put everything in its most positive light. One key element of your preparation should be to recognise areas of concern so you can rehearse how to handle them when they inevitably come up.

some suggestions for improving your technique in the interview.

Avoid Being Negative

Since the interviewer will be looking for positive likable people, any persistent characteristics you display will be noticed and may count against you. Some common negatives among senior as well as junior executives include:
Poor personal appearance.
Insufficient knowledge about the company.
Lack of interest or enthusiasm.
Lack of detail about experience and abilities.
Over emphasis on personal gain.
Lack of purpose regarding your career.

Closing the Interview

A positive close can sometimes rescue an otherwise average interview performance. Reaffirm your interest in the position (you can always change your mind later) and ascertain the next step in the selection process.

Thank the interviewer for their time and depart with another positive handshake and sustained eye contact.

Take advantage of post-interview counselling.

If you don't get the position, and this is offered, take it! The number of people I see in interviews who are making the same mistakes over and over because they don't take this option are numerous.

Most positions are won or lost in the interview. If there is a problem with the way you interview, the only way to fix it is get some feedback. Employers who provide this are simply trying to ensure that you know exactly why you didn't get the position, and that you have a chance to learn from the experience.

Dress

It doesnt matter what the job is you dress in business clothing and your dress in clean and pressed business clothing - this is important as you are making an impression


----------

